# UG question



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

has anyone succssfully grown UG to a lawn? i want to try other carpet plants and i'd like to try UG but it looks like this is a very sensitive plant.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

UG is not hard to grow. Just make sure you have enough Co2. From a very small clump, it grew (on 1 inch gravel top with soil substrate underneath) well and spread but unfortunately I had some sort of invasive clumpy hairy like algae so I ended up removing and throwing away all of it. Definitely a very nice carpet plant.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Keitaro

I had it growing very well with ADA, and CO2 with just about 3WPG, it liked the ADA soil, and spread nicely


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i have flourite and eco-complete mix. i wanted to try it out. how about ferts? i'm dosing EI. lastly, where can i get UG.


----------

